# Load A Pup HD



## huntfish21 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was looking to buy this dog ramp for my boat and was wondering if anyone has some experience and an opinion about them. Thanks for the help


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a ramp made by Cabelas. It a step/stair type. It works great and is easy to handle. The biggest thing with any of this kind of stuff is show the pup what you want him to do and introducing it properly. With proper introduction your dog will learn how the step can be used. Ramp, step, stair are natural out of the norm for a dog. But again introduce properly and it will go well. If you have any question please pm.


----------



## artner24 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just curious if you went with the load a pup. I have been thinking a out one as well and was wondering what you thought. If you went with something else what did you go with and why? Thanks


----------



## huntfish21 (Jan 11, 2012)

I did end up going with the load a pup, it seems to be well constructed but its like its not long enough. My dog does fine with it when the water is shallow enough for him to stand and get his front feet on it and jump to put his back feet on but when the water is deeper i have to help him get onto it


----------



## artner24 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have heard that's as a problem in the reviews of all of the major brand ramps/platforms that I have looked into. I do hunt quite a bit in deeper water. Does anyone have a recommendation of a ramp that works well in deeper swimming water for the dog?


----------



## huntfish21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you seen the Northern Flight Dog Ladder from Cabelas. It looks like it would work a little better since it is steps instead of a platform


----------

